# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Z3X Easy-JTAG Daily Update. 1.0.98.0 i337/i9505 android 4.3 boot repair

## gsm_bouali

*Easy-JTAG Daily Update. 1.0.98.0 Update.  
Added via JTAG. 
- support GT-i9505 MKF android 4.3  (Boot repair) 
- support SGH-i337 MK2 android 4.3  (Boot repair)*  *- support SGH-i337 MK2 android 4.3* * EFS one click repair (only for phones with good hardware ) - support GT-S5570 EFS one click repair (only for phones with good hardware )*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة  اخي فيصل

----------


## cityyemen

llllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## drisstabbal

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

